# Season a new smoker????



## SmokerNovice (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new here (and new to smoking..) and I'm attempting my first ever smoke tomorrow.. I have a couple posts here with questions, and you guys have been great.. very helpful! I was just thumbing thru the book that came with my MasterBuilt Electric Smoker, and it says to "season" it before the first use. Is this really necessary? It says to run it completely empty for 2hr 45min, and then 15 minutes with chips. Is this the right way to do it? I would greatly appreciate any help. I don't want my first ever attempt to be a dud! Thanks!


----------



## Geebs (Jul 6, 2018)

If you want to season it, fire it up and throw in some bacon or sausage and let it roll for awhile.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2018)

They want you to do that so if there are any manufacturing oils or residue, you will burn them off.
And burning some wood chips will put a coat of smoke on the inside.
So yes it is necessary and I would run it at 275 degrees.
Al


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes, I suggest that you season it like the book says. It helps to remove any remaining manufacturing byproducts, oil, plastic and other chemical dust and remnants that you don't want on or flavoring your food.

Make sure you get out ALL the packing material...lol. I've heard of people missing a piece and not realizing until after they started the cook. Plastic smoked ribs! :eek:

Cover your water pan, drip tray and element cover with tin foil and spray the racks or rub them with oil before the smoke to make clean up easier.

I ran mine an extra hour with wood chips at the end of the seasoning after running it empty first, all as high as it goes at 275, for the seasoning.

Good luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They want you to do that so if there are any manufacturing oils or residue, you will burn them off.
> And burning some wood chips will put a coat of smoke on the inside.
> So yes it is necessary and I would run it at 275 degrees.
> Al




^^^What Al said!!^^^
And do it before you put any food in it.

Bear


----------



## Geebs (Jul 6, 2018)

My bad, I thought you meant seasoning it with food. Yes, for sure run a good heat through it first to get off anything from the factory.


----------



## mski2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Do it, mine caught fire !!!
small price to pay without ruining some meat !


----------



## SmokerNovice (Jul 6, 2018)

Once again, you all are extremely helpful. Thanks so much for all the help. I will post up some pictures tomorrow! You guys are the best!


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 7, 2018)

Post some pics of your cook!!!


----------

